# As a single what are you choice of home firearms?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

A couple days ago a friend who was recently divorced told me that she wasn't concerned about the home invasions and break ins in her neighborhood occurring as the holiday season progresses because she had her late mothers 25 automatic if she needed it.

When I told her that all a 25 was guaranteed for was to wound or get someone mad, she said she didn't want to kill anyone just scare them off or shoot them in the leg 

I told her that if that was her intention she would be better off getting herself pepper spray and a pink taser. That was when she asked me why I thought shooting an intruder in the leg made no sense and just what sort of gun I thought she should have.

After explaining to her that shooting someone in the leg wasn't necessarily a wounding shot and if the femoral artery is hit it can be fatal and a 25 cal is like my 22 magnum derringer, only good for a last resort gut gun but her 25 loaded with jacketed slugs wasn't as deadly as the hollow point ammo I load my derringer with I made the following weapon suggestions to her to arm herself as she could afford it.

I first suggested that she purchase a 20 or 12 gauge shotgun(depending which she was more comfortable firing) with 20 inch barrel for ease of maneuvering within the house if needed. I also told her that it could be loaded from bird shot to 00 while maintaining adequate lethality and offering the most versatility.

I then suggested that when she could afford one to consider either a 9mm semi auto handgun for magazine capacity or possibly a 357 revolver for ease of use and choice of 38 and 357 mag ammo to offer savings in target practice costs.

She then asked what I thought she should do with her mothers 25 and I told her to unload it and put it away as a keepsake.

What are your preference of in the home firearms?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have several semi-autos, Glock, Ruger, etc. But after several surgeries on my hands, its difficult to pull the slide back. So-in my nightstand is a S&W 357 revolver, loaded with hollow points. And, yes, I'm a good shot!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My S&W .38 SPL and my Ruger 9mm come to mind first of all. Also have the recommended 20 ga on hand.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I keep two guns loaded, but secured away from children, a 9mm Ruger automatic and a Winchester Model 94 30-30. The Ruger is stainless and I use it in the woods and for quick access from a secured location in the house. I call it my "coyote" gun, since I bought it after a group of the varmints sneaked up on me in a wood cutting sessin a few years ago. I actually fired it Friday night/early Saturday morning to scare off a coyote who was howling too close to the goat barn. The 30-30 hasn't been fired at anything in years, but it could be used on coyotes, deer, stray dogs, or anything else that threatens the farmstead.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have a BB gun and my rolling pin but i want one of these one day.

[youtube]PCmKG1yCv7U[/youtube]


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

beretta 9mm,12 gauge remington,35 marlin.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Pink camo Mossberg 20 gauge, If I have to fire...I'm not missing the intended target.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Not that these may be the best.....a couple 9 mm handguns and an SKS.....and some some assoerted other guns.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

ceresone said:


> I have several semi-autos, Glock, Ruger, etc. But after several surgeries on my hands, its difficult to pull the slide back. So-in my nightstand is a S&W 357 revolver, loaded with hollow points. And, yes, I'm a good shot!


I also now keep my 38 colt ankle holstered back up as my primary night time weapon of choice when it occurred to me that while a semi automatic with a dozen rounds in the magazine and one in the pipe is my preferred primary carry weapon , if awakened by a home invader my first shot might possibly be from flat on my back in the bed.

With that in mind I tried grabbing my various autos from my bed holster and aiming towards the door only to notice a straight aim from a bed position comes out that sideways street punk style not optimal for aim and also drawing an auto from a sleeping position can easily put parts of your hand too close to the slide when it kicks back and of course firing an auto sideways is going to bounce brass off the ceiling.

A wheel gun is a better choice for a shoot from the bed gun as there is no slide kick back to dodge.

I still stash my auto away at night within reach but it is where I would end up in a standing position after emptying the six hollow points in my 38


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

870 with rifle sights.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_every home should have a weapon for whatever reason may arise ..... and EVERYONE in the home should know how to handle an fire it safely regardless of age of course a small child 2-3 yrs old ain't going to be shooting it an not even handling it but they should be shown the gun an explained to why to leave it alone and such to be sure they understand about it best they can ............ 

I myself do not care for semi's in any form rifle or pistol just never got comfortable handling them I can an know how just don't care for them though now I do like revolvers (now I cain't hit nothing with one unless up close hahahaha) and I like and have several lever action rifles but mostly I have an use single shot break opens..........

but as a all around gun I say shotgun and anyone can load an fire a break open shotgun easy enough an be relativity sure of hitting said target with the spread from a shotgun no matter their skill with shooting.......... a pistol in the hands of someone who don't handle one much might an I say might be able to be taken away by a intruder but very few people will argue with a scattergun leveled at them  ......_


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I used to have a Russian 9mm but arthritis and clips just don't go well together..so my newer preference is a 12 gauge Home Defender and a decent caliber revolver.

When I worked with felons, I asked them which would give them more pause:
1. a barking dog
2. lights
3. a menopausal woman with a shotgun..

100% voted for door number 3....no other sound quite like that "cha-Chuck" sound of a shotgun being readied..


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

They make a sleeve that goes along side the bed as a skirt, holds a 12 ga real nice. If your shy about killing them right off (more on that below) the sound of a pump being jacked home gets the attention of everyone in earshot.
Long story short, early 1980 A buddy and I had taken a wrong turn in a snowstorm along the Allegheny river. We hit a spot and everything was coated with ice, slammed into a tree. Both kissed the windshield, we didn't know how bad. we could both walk the first house we came on we knocked hollared, no answer. Went in through the kitchen door, I was cleaning Lou's face with a rag out the sink while he was talking to the operator on the phone. Hear a shot gun pump, turn around and there is an older fella with a 12 ga looking right down at me. I told him we wrecked, and that we yelled/knocked at the door. Lou held up the phone and said the police were on it.
Could have been real ugly fast, we were just trying to get help, with 1 squeeze he could have cleared our side of the kitchen. His wife said them bangin is what woke me up, put the gun down and grabbed the phone said she would call back if they needed an ambulance. They took care of us put us up for the night and went pulled us off the tree in the morning. It was a local weather phenomenon, they called the ice witch, where it was snowing above along that part of the river valley it coats everything with 1/4-1/2" of ice.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have plenty of guns, but my two home defense guns are a 12ga Mossberg 500 with pistiol grip and 18" barrel, and a .38 S/W Chief"s Special. The revolver came to me from a FBI range instructor, and is surprisingly accurate. I call the shotgun my "room broom", and mainly got it for the bears when I was having problems at my cabin.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't matter much what you have, unless you practice with it. The gun I fire the most is a Ruger Mark II (22)...get a nice little 2-3 inch pattern off of it in a quick fire situation. Not good to carry, mostly, and not good in a well populated area.

The one I'd call my defense gun is a Kimber SIS 45.....sweet, sweet, sweet! Expensive to run more han 100 rounds through at a time though!

Also have a 9mm, a couple 380's, and more 22's, but the above are the ones I like BEST.

Mon


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_used to have a Mossberg 500 with pistol grips an 18 inch barrel myself was my bear gun carried it on my saddle when I worked as a Packer/Hunting Guide out west around Yellowstone ............. very nice quick action gun that was when I got back to AR to stay didn't really need a short shotgun like that anymore so traded it for a Mossberg 395T bolt action 12 ga. with a full choke ..........._


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I knew a guy years ago that woke up one morning with a really bad headache. He though it was from drinking the night before... He also had some blood on him and the pillow and thought he had fallen and hit his head while drunk... Later when he was washing his hair and felt a couple strange lumps, he want to the DR... 

Turns out his GF had shot him twice in the head as he slept.. with a .25...... Neither penetrated the skull.. just bounced off and traveled under the skin...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, now that I'm living in town again I load it with high powered #4s, for indoor use.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> I knew a guy years ago that woke up one morning with a really bad headache. He though it was from drinking the night before... He also had some blood on him and the pillow and thought he had fallen and hit his head while drunk... Later when he was washing his hair and felt a couple strange lumps, he want to the DR...
> 
> Turns out his GF had shot him twice in the head as he slept.. with a .25...... Neither penetrated the skull.. just bounced off and traveled under the skin...


Sounds like he needs to quit drinking, dating or both. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OR be somewhat more selective on who he dates lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

vicker said:


> Sounds like he needs to quit drinking, dating or both. Lol


Yea,,,but he's awful hard-headed.....:smack


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

20 ga 22,baseball bat 1 gal seagrams bottle I carry a knife on my side and have a hammer in the car door and have a blue heeler that will. bite.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I forgot to add ladies spurs come in handy..there not just for riding horses.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I heard about 2 guys back in the 50s/60s, here, that got into a fight and took it outside. They both had 25s, and they both killed each other.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Shooting someone only to injure them opens a person up to more liability and lawsuits. If my door is kicked in, the person on the other side will not receive a warning shot or a leg shot, he will be quickly incapacitated so that he cannot hurt me or my family.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

if you are looking to arm yourself to protect you and your home, and if you would consider shooting a person to wound them, then you need to give up thinking about having a gun for protection because more than likely, it's only going to make the situation worse and maybe even get you shot...

If you have a gun to protect yourself, you better have no question in your mind.. .you will ONLY be shooting to kill...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> i have a BB gun and my rolling pin but i want one of these one day.
> 
> [youtube]PCmKG1yCv7U[/youtube]


Stop your teasing! Pics of the rolling pin, please. . . .


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Does non dairy creamer count?
[YOUTUBE]yRw4ZRqmxOc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BBjPkkfpVYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA, Get onna them ole blunderbusses. Even if the barrel is nowhere near the target, youll likely hit it lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And its short barrled


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Should single armorys be stacked any different than marrieds armory??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As for arms for single women.
The kid that killed those little kids had 2 pistols, a 223 auto rifle, and a drum type shotgun??
Bunches of loaded clips for the pistols and rifle.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Shotgun and a .44 loaded with Specials here..


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Serious question. What would be a nice pistol for a woman. Nothing that is going to be too powerful to handle but powerful enough to stop someone. I have a 20 gauge but not sure I could even shoot it. Long story on how I got it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shrek - I was just asking about this on my facebook page yesterday or Saturday.
Best recommendation for me, from someone who let me try a few guns was 12 guage shotgun and a 9mm hand gun.

I do have a trip to the Pistol shop on Parkway in my near future.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I really like my S&W .38 Chief's Special. I would recommend it for a woman. It is small, would easily fit in a purse, simple, safe and accurate.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The best advice is always, go to a shop or dealer with a range, try them out and find what you like.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

12 ga, .38 revolver, .22 semi, baseball bat, good dog, security cameras. Varmints to eat the evidence.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I live in New Jersey. No guns. Do have a pit bull, a saber and a friend in the sanitation business though.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

Tommyice said:


> I live in New Jersey. No guns.



_what do ya mean no guns .... every punk on every corner has one as well as every mobster .......... dang theys guns every where up there hahahaha_


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm sorry Frenchy. I wasn't clear. No LEGAL guns. LOL

Much easier to carry a mafioso. Plus to get to eat in all the best italian restaurants.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I really hope this can get cleared up because it makes me wonder every time.
This is not the first time I've seen "what is the best home protection firearm for..." or similar thread in different areas and in different places on the net.

What I do not understand:
Is it really..._REALLY_ about makes and models?
Should not the "best" personal and/or home protection firearm and/or weapon be one that the person protecting is capable and comfortable with?

Granted, pistols are better for close range surprises getting into and out of vehicles and the like. A conceal and carry permit for a small pistol is a good idea (in my opinion) for a woman who is out and about by herself a lot especially in city situations. A revolver for walking in the woods if your woods are those that may harbor animals of any ilk that may surprise you and do you harm...or even the occasional squatter or whatever. 
But...I mean...for practical purposes I would think that whatever weapon the person is accustomed to, can use and better...WILL use...is a far better recommendation.

I have seen men and women so nervous about guns in general that none of them should have anything bigger than a slingshot or they may blow off their foot or the face of the person trying to teach them.

When I started driving semi I was told this...and I believe it to be true no matter where you are....if you have a gun and you intend to use it for defense...make SURE you are ready to 1. fire it at a living, breathing human being and 2. You are ready to accept the fact that you will kill someone. BECAUSE...pulling out a gun with the only intention or capability of using it to scare someone with the sight of it.....is only going to get you shot.

I was first taught about firearms by my father, and then by the United States Army. I have two rifles at present time. Either one I'm okay with firing it or beating someone with them I need to. I've had bayonet training and am considered an expert marksman. I also have a brown belt in a form martial arts that is mostly considered "american street fighting".

I have yet to have had to utilize my training or knowledge to hurt another human being but I know I can if I have to. I believe one of the reasons I did such training, in retrospect, is because I have lived through (thankfully) some very awful events that I would wish on no person. I lived through those events without training. Now I have my personal defense training, my combat training and of course hunting and tracking, etc.

It does much for the constitution of a woman (and I assume a man although I am not one) to know that you know how to defend yourself...and what is more...you are actually prepared to carry it out. 

You can know crap all day long...but to put it to use in another matter alltogether.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Shrek - I was just asking about this on my facebook page yesterday or Saturday.
> Best recommendation for me, from someone who let me try a few guns was 12 guage shotgun and a 9mm hand gun.
> 
> I do have a trip to the Pistol shop on Parkway in my near future.


If your talking about Larry's, they usually have a new years sale and I think they still have a indoor range there. There is also a shop and range out on the county line that recently opened.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Never really thought much about home protection. Feel vulnerable with-out a dog tho.
Never picked up a revolver that felt comfortable in the hand, and of course never shot one either.
Had my first .22 at age 12 and thats all I've ever had. Made sure that both my boys have been introduced to anything and everything tho.
I even named my youngest "Lucas" after the "rifleman". Even bought him a lever action .22 at age 10. He's quite proud of his namesake.
I don't know for a fact if I can hold my own at home defense with a rifle,,,but I know I'm alot quicker on the trigger with it, than I could ever hope to be with a revolver.
GH


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm rather fond of my ruger p89 9 mm. However a 12 gauge loaded buck shot -slug - buck shot works nicly. I also have a remington 700 30-06 as well as a 243 wssm both nice long range rifles. I was also taught not to wound. If it makes you feel better I would never shoot a person my goal is to stop an object coming at me. When I practice the my object of choice is a hat, followed by a shirt.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, come on, helicopters are REALLY expensive. An SUV tho,......

[YOUTUBE]L5nJBxdP4Us[/YOUTUBE]


Actually, I keep various Winchesters around, a couple scoped hunting rifles, and various pistols, mainly a Smith & Wesson 44, or Ruger 45 single action. Critters are more of a concern here, but I figure whatever would work for critters would work for whatever other problems that may come up.


You folks that like shotguns, realize that the pattern isn't very big at across the room distance dont you? Like maybe about a 4" pattern. You need to be as careful about aiming/pointing a shotgun at close range as a rifle.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I like one that works....


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Well,the one I'm lusting after at the closest shop Ilike to deal with, is a model 1901 winchester lever action 10 gauge. A legally shortened 10 gauge bolt action ain't to fun to face, with two wheel guns to back it up.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Reaching back aways to dig this up. Just thought I'd offer an opinion, take it or leave it. Any person using ANYTHING needs time and use to become proficient with. Firearms not excluded! The ability/affordibility to practice is a definate plus. Simply buying a handgun and shooting a box of shells through it doesn't do a lot to familiarize yourself with something you may count on to save yours or anothers life. 


A handgun is low on the list for me as a home defense firearm, even as any defensive firearm goes, it would still be near the bottom. I've got severa handgunsl, and usually one is nearby, or on my person. Just for the ease of having it on/near me though! 


If ever I was confronted with a need to have a defensive firearm in a home invasion, I would certainly reach for a shotgun. And I've heard many say that cycling a pump brings fear, and I'm sure it does. If you have to cycle one you're already behind however, and giving yourself away. Field loads are cheap, fun to shoot and practice with, won't go through several walls, and more than a match for any adversary at room distances. Keep in mind that at short distances there is very little pattern spread even with a short barrel. There are some really great defensive shotguns manufactured now as well! I've got a 12ga semiauto Berretta and a mossberg 20, both sporting models, one with a 20" barrel, one with a 22". Either one can be at bedside, with a Ruger 10/22with a 25 round clip right beside them, loaded with hotshot ammo.


Recently bought a Ruger LC9 with the laser sigh(handgun)t. I like the idea of being able to stay under hard cover and still accurately fire a shot The red dot wont shine far in daylight....It's light, compact, and beats the tar out of nothing at all, which is what a handgun is made for. Have the Ruger LCR coming


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know....I think a friend in the sanitation business carries a LOT of weight, especially in NJ!

Mon


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

What do you folks think of a Taurus Judge as a next to the bed type gun?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My SIL is retired SHP, I asked him once if he thought I could/would shoot to kill in a invader situation. His answer? 'Without a doubt"


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Centralilrookie said:


> What do you folks think of a Taurus Judge as a next to the bed type gun?


Nice looking gun. A boomer. Great if you're a "mine is bigger than yours" type person. Expensive to practice with. Lot of better guns that cost less, cost less to shoot, are easier to handle, won't damage your hearing. But it looks nice.

Mon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> Expensive to practice with. Lot of better guns that cost less, cost less to shoot, ....Mon


Especially if you shoot 410's with it. I bought a box of 410's this week that was over twice the cost of 12 or 20 gauge shells. What's up with that?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Centralilrookie said:


> What do you folks think of a Taurus Judge as a next to the bed type gun?



That's a whole lotta overkill inside a home... 

Unless you get the Ultra lite, it's a way too heavy gun for a split second deal in my eyes... It's not very balanced in your hand, unless you get a grip that fits your whole hand. Many come with a two finger grip.. .

If you're going to load it with shot shells OK, but if you ware going to use 45 longs, then you're risking other problems because that's a whole lot of over penetration in the home...


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally not a big fan of handguns. I have a twenty guage double barrel with a relati short barrel, by my bed. Several more guns in the house. My son and i all know how to use them, and have.

I have a dog that barks if a stranger comes by, which is the most comforting thing to me.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I have a .410 shotgun that's just my size and YES, I CAN shoot it and shoot it well!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

What ever you shoot for self defense, You should practice some in the dark.

If you aren't expecting the flash, you'll be blinded after the first shot.

You don't want to be wondering what's happening now.....


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys from the sound of it your living with the fantasy of a shotgun covering a room from 10 feet. it ain't soo grasshopper. try it at the range with a full choke at 10 feet you will get a 3/4 in inch hole with a cylander it might be an inch, birdshot or 00 all the same. 
Yhe advantage of birshot in the house is that each pellet has much less inertia so will stoped faster .
I like #4 buckshot for the next 3 or four rounds then slugs I figure by then I'm stopping cars or really in deep doo doo.
Dutch


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No, a shotgun won't cover the room. You need to be as accurate with it as you do a handgun.. The advantage of the shotgun is a bigger wound with less penetration...


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I don't own guns. I think people should in many situations, and defend vehemently their right to have them, but my kids are very very clever. There's far more chance they'd get hold of one than for me to pull myself out of a dead sleep, try to remember the combination to the gun safe in the darkness, and then fend off the burglar. Perhaps once the kids are a little older I'll look into some again, as they're darn fun to shoot at the shooting range! =)


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Remington 870, with short barrel by the bed. Long barrel for outside. I prefer Ruger Blackhawk/super blackhawk to carry when outside and hands are full, lever action is good for me too. I don't care much for the semiautos. 

Maybe the fact that I grew up using "cowboy" guns, but I feel better with them.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow Shrek, the two that you mention in your OP are what I have loaded as home defense weapons:
9mm semi and a 357 revolver

I don't really know whether I could pull the trigger for a kill shot during a defense event, but I do know that I can aim and hit exactly what I want to hit, with either of my guns. (and so can my daughters!)

They are too large for me to conceal carry either of them on my body.
I'm looking for a smaller handgun that will help me feel safe. 
I think I'm spoiled by the big guns, because I still haven't found one that I want to carry.
I guess I need a bigger purse?

There's a lot of interesting information in this thread, and it didn't go over my head with all that 'expert gunslinger lingo' that keeps me out of most gun discussions on HT. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

L.A. said:


> What ever you shoot for self defense, You should practice some in the dark.
> 
> If you aren't expecting the flash, you'll be blinded after the first shot.
> 
> You don't want to be wondering what's happening now.....


wholey-moose carp...something i've never thought about!!! many moose-slobbers for the recommendation. i sorta forgot the time i had the opportunity fire AK47 in the dark. totally blinded, still can't believe i didn't ---- myself.


----------

